# Η εκδίκηση της καραντάνας



## StellaP (Jan 29, 2012)

*Η... εκδίκηση της «καραντάνας»*

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος άρθρου της εφημερίδας "Ελευθερία" της Λάρισας. Καραντάνα ονομάζεται το βαρύ, σιδερένιο ποδήλατο που χρησιμοποιούσαμε κάποτε. Πρόγονος των σημερινών πανάλαφρων ποδηλάτων. Λόγω κρίσης και οικονομικών δυσκολιών οι καραντάνες ξαναβγαίνουν στην κυκλοφορία αφού υποστούν ένα γερό σέρβις με αμμοβολή κλπ.

Γιατί όμως ονομάστηκαν έτσι και από πού προήλθε η ονομασία τους; Ούτε η εν λόγω εφημερίδα μπορεί να το εξηγήσει αλλά ούτε βρήκα κάτι στο διαδίκτυο (μόνο κάποιος είχε την ίδια απορία αλλά δεν πήρε απάντηση) εκτός από ότι το Καραντάνα είναι επώνυμο. Επίσης δεν βρήκα τίποτε στα λεξικά που έχω στη διάθεσή μου. Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Εγώ ήξερα μόνο ότι η _νταρντάνα_ ήταν καράβι (tartana), να που μαθαίνω ότι η _καραντάνα_ ήταν ποδήλατο.

Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει σχέση με _quarantana_ και _καραντίνα_, ούτε με _καρατάνα_ (=καρα***τάνα, δες εδώ το βιβλίο του Κουκουλέ). Μήπως είναι _καραντάρα_;

*καραντάρα (η)* : α. μεγάλο χάλκινο και βαρύ αντικείμενο (με ιδιαίτερο ήχο), β. μικρής αξίας αλλά μεγάλου μεγέθους νόμισμα, γ. μεταφ. άχρηστο αντικείμενο. 
http://akademepanomi.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post_18.html

Πιάνομαι απ' όπου βρω...


----------



## Elsa (Jan 29, 2012)

Έχω ακούσει τη λέξη _καραμαντάνα_, στην παρακάτω (σπάνια) παροιμία:
_Ψηλός άντρας, ηγούμενος.
Κοντός, ντροπή και γάνα.
Κοντή γυναίκα, πέρδικα
Ψηλή, καραμαντάνα_

Υπέθετα ότι σημαίνει νταρντάνα, ογκώδης. Να έχει άραγε σχέση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Αιτία το παραπάνω, βρήκα μια συζήτηση σε άλλο φόρουμ, για τις μπίλιες, γεμάτη άγνωστες (για μένα) λέξεις, όπου λέει ένας πώς ονόμαζαν τις μπίλιες διαφορετικών μεγεθών:
Τα μεγέθη ήταν: μπίλια, μαντανάκι, μαντάνα, καραμαντάνα και η υπερμαντάνα, που βασικά δεν ήταν μπίλια, αλλά κάτι τεράστια πράγματα από το ίδιο υλικό στο μέγεθος πορτοκαλιού ξέρω γω...

Και έρχεται άλλος και διορθώνει:
Καραντάντες λέγονταν. Ήταν το κάτι ενδιάμεσο μεταξύ απλής μπίλιας και ΒΟΥΒΑΛΑΣ.

Οπότε να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι καραντάνες δεν ήταν μόνο βαριά ποδήλατα αλλά και μεγάλες μπίλιες, με το τουρκικό _kara_- να παίζει το ρόλο του επιτατικού προθήματος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2012)

Μπορεί να έχει σχέση άραγε αυτό το καρδιτσιώτικο μαντάνι, με την κυκλική του κίνηση, σε συνδυασμό με το καρα- που γράφει και ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω;


----------



## sarant (Jan 30, 2012)

Για να ξανάρθουμε στο ποδήλατο, μπορεί (λέω) η καραντάνα να είναι αυστηρά τοπική ονομασία, λαρισέικη. Και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα μπορούσε να προέρχεται (λέω δηλαδή) ακόμα κι από κάποιον Καραντάνη ή Καραντάνο (κτλ.) αν έτσι λεγόταν ο ποδηλατάς που έφερνε/νοίκιαζε/πουλούσε ποδήλατα πριν από 100 χρόνια στη Λάρισα. Αν βρεθεί Οδηγός Ελλάδος με τους επαγγελματίες της Λάρισας η υπόθεση αυτή μπορεί να ελεγχτεί.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Οπότε να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι καραντάνες δεν ήταν μόνο βαριά ποδήλατα αλλά και μεγάλες μπίλιες, με το τουρκικό _kara_- να παίζει το ρόλο του επιτατικού προθήματος;


Τουρκιστί, karadan σημαίνει «από ξηράς» (καθότι kara, μεταξύ άλλων, σημαίνει και «ξηρά»).


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2012)

Ας εκμεταλλευτώ την ευκαιρία για να κοτσάρω και μια διανηματική σύνδεση προς το ποδηλατόνημά μας: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9947-Ninja-cyclist-on-a-penny-farthing.


----------



## Asto99 (Jul 27, 2015)

*karaman dana*



Elsa said:


> Έχω ακούσει τη λέξη _καραμαντάνα_, στην παρακάτω (σπάνια) παροιμία:
> _Ψηλός άντρας, ηγούμενος.
> Κοντός, ντροπή και γάνα.
> Κοντή γυναίκα, πέρδικα
> ...



*dana *στα τουρκικά ειναι το βόδι ή η αγελάδα, ενώ *Karaman *είναι τοπωνύμιο (ο κάτοικος Καραμανλής) . Πιθανολογώ ότι η περιοχή παράγει μεγάλα βοοειδή. 
Άλλη εκδοχή: μαντά *manda* είναι ο νεροβούβαλος, επίσης ογκωδέστατο βοοειδές. Το *καρα* (μαύρος) ως επίθημα (όπως καραπουτάνα, καρασεβντάς κλπ. το πρόθημα καρα- είναι μεγεθυντικό πβλ. καρα-κιτσαριό, καρα-καλτάκα κλπ). 

Μεταφορικως καραμάν+ντανα ή καρά+μαντάνα είναι κάθε τι μεγάλο, ογκώδες.


----------



## hellex (Jul 28, 2015)

Από τη "γκουγκλίτσα" παραθέτω τον ιστοχώρο http://www.dovroi.gr/index.php?categoryid=25, όπου δίνεται μία τοπική σημασία για τη λέξη.
Καραντάνα (η): μεταλλικό κουμπί, πληρωμή με *μετρητά*.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2015)

Asto99 said:


> *dana *στα τουρκικά ειναι το βόδι ή η αγελάδα, ενώ *Karaman *είναι τοπωνύμιο (ο κάτοικος Καραμανλής) . Πιθανολογώ ότι η περιοχή παράγει μεγάλα βοοειδή.


Μικρή διόρθωση: _*karaman *_σημαίνει μια ράτσα προβάτου, *kahraman *σημαίνει _ήρωας_. *Καραμανλήδες* (Karamanlılar) είναι η ονομασία των ελληνορθόδοξων κατοίκων της Καραμανίας (Karaman) στην Ανατολία. Υπάρχουν βέβαια διάφορες τοποθεσίες στην Τουρκία με το ίδιο όνομα, οι κάτοικοι των οποίων λέγονται επίσης Karamanlı, όμως σε γενικές γραμμές ο όρος Καραμανλής παραπέμπει στην πρώτη τοποθεσία (θα μπορούσα να σας κουράσω με διάφορα τριβιδάκια ακόμα, όπως ότι οι Καραμανλήδες γράφουν τουρκικά με ελληνικό αλφάβητο, άλλη φορά ίσως :))

Πάντως σύναψη _Kahraman dana _δύσκολο μου φαίνεται να σχηματιστεί στα τουρκικά. Πιο πιθανό θα ήταν κάτι σε kocaman dana, αλλά δεν παίρνω κι όρκο, μήπως μας πει κι ο Μαρίνος αν περάσει.


Η δεύτερη εκδοχή με το *manda* νομίζω ότι δεν εξηγεί πόθεν προκύπτει εκείνο το -n στο τέλος.


----------

